# Oakley I mean Boozer to New York



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Utah was thinking about trading him before. But I think for them to trade him it has to make sense for them financially. Tim is an expiring deal. If they rather have some kind of a throw in like Sweetney. I'd highly consider it, because what boozer brings, you need. With that, your one Marbury trade away from being relavent

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tim Thomas
6-10 SF from Villanova
12.0 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 1.6 apg in 27.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Curtis Borchardt
7-0 C from Stanford
3.0 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Carlos Boozer
6-9 PF from Duke
17.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.8 apg in 34.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +8.8 ppg, +9.0 rpg, and +1.9 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Utah Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Curtis Borchardt
7-0 C from Stanford
3.0 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 12.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Carlos Boozer
6-9 PF from Duke
17.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.8 apg in 34.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tim Thomas
6-10 SF from Villanova
12.0 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 1.6 apg in 27.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -9.0 rpg, and -1.9 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Plus Utah would want some kinda of a package of draft picks, including at least one future first round pick.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Utah being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Utah had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


<!--StartFragment --> 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
21.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 8.2 apg in 40.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Devin Harris
6-3 PG from Wisconsin
5.7 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.2 apg in 15.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Michael Finley
6-7 SG from Wisconsin
15.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 36.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -0.3 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and -3.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Dallas Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Devin Harris
6-3 PG from Wisconsin
5.7 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.2 apg in 15.4 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Michael Finley
6-7 SG from Wisconsin
15.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 2.6 apg in 36.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
21.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 8.2 apg in 40.0 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +0.3 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and +3.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Dallas being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Dallas had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

dont compare boozer the backstabber to oakley. and keep his *** in utah. 

im sick of jumpshooting forwards at this point

edit- now that i look at the trade, its even more rediculous then i previously thought. marbury, tim for boozer?????????????? what a downgrade, and we only add another freakin forward


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I actually liked Boozer when he was wearing a Cavs uni. Ever since he played the Cavs and took the money and ran he became Carlos Loozer. His work ethic decline, and even the Utah owner suggested he will like to get his money back. :laugh: If he play lackadaisical with Jerry Sloan one of the most demanding coaches in the league, I'm sure that won't change just because it's LB at the helm. At this time we can't keep taking on huge contracts and Boozer has a lot of money coming to him. I'll pass on that trade and focus on a different route. As for continuing to throw Steph in the mix for trades, I think he won't be moved unless he can't get along with LB. I say around the trade deadline.

PS For you to say Oakley I mean Boozer..is just so way off base. Oakman had the work ethic of a thorobred. Do you see us going in the Nuggets thread saying "Darko, I mean Melo working on his game in the off-season?"


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Why would Jazz want another SF? Harpring is a good backup.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> dont compare boozer the backstabber to oakley. and keep his *** in utah.
> 
> im sick of jumpshooting forwards at this point
> 
> edit- now that i look at the trade, its even more rediculous then i previously thought. marbury, tim for boozer?????????????? what a downgrade, and we only add another freakin forward


God damn right. What the hell are you thinking making that comparision.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kitty said:


> PS For you to say Oakley I mean Boozer..is just so way off base. Oakman had the work ethic of a thorobred. Do you see us going in the Nuggets thread saying "Darko, I mean Melo working on his game in the off-season?"


Statistically speaking, Oakley and Boozer are very similar, accept boozer scores more and shoots a higher percentage. Boozer is a controversal player, but certainly has more talent and has better defensive skills than anyone currently on your roster.

However, I'll take it back when you can show me Darko's stats lining up with Carmelo as well as Oaks does with Loozer


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i have no beef with boozer and it may actually be a good trade for both teams , TT is basically at this point a swing forward, his game should be a perfect match for ak-47.and he will likely be able to be resigned at a much cheaper price which is important in utah.

boozer is no oakley , oak was true warrior and enforcer, i am not sure boozer is what you can consider a true defensive presence, but he can play. i wouldn't chip in sweetney though.

i could see a tt for boozer deal, but i wouldn't trade marbs yet in such a deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i would reccommend starting devin harris and then using a combo guard like crawford to come off the bench and play bobby jackson minutes.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Boozer is a controversal player, but certainly has more talent and has better defensive skills than anyone currently on your roster.


That isn't logically possible. Boozer is the worst defensive player in the NBA. Frederic Weis looks down on Boozer's defense.

Additionally, Oak is a leader and Boozer, well, to put it nicely, isn't.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Boozer crap made me forget the other part

Marbury is worth far more than Finley and a PG that couldn't be trusted to play.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys do know that borchart is leaving utah to the grizzles right? And if Boozer is a solid 20/10 guy then I say his contract is worth it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i didnt watch a lot of Utah ball this year. but from seeing Boozer play for team USA and in cleveland, i liked what he had to offer. he was a hard nosed player. now if the guy had issues last year it could have been for several reasons. i know he was injured. he had a new team to deal with, and his team wasnt in contention for anything. 

as long as he is now healthy i would trade for him. as for marbury's worth? is he worth more than finley and devis harris? Afraid not. If he had a high value he would be gone. Look at what vince got traded for. If marbury got swapped for harris and finley it would be a good deal. i know cuban wouldnt pass it up, and harris would be a good starting point guard. someone that will get his teammated involved. Plus now you can start finley and richardson, and still have a talented player coming off the bench.

jerome james
carlos boozer
Q Richardson
M Finley
D Harris

W/ Crawford 6th man

i know why you guys dont like this. larry brown might have some success with that roster.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't want to go back to new york :biggrin:, seeing as how i am charles oakely of bbb.net.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> You guys do know that borchart is leaving utah to the grizzles right? And if Boozer is a solid 20/10 guy then I say his contract is worth it.


its just filler.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz will not trade boozer for expiring contracts and all of that. On local TV the owner has talked about keeping boozer, ak47 and working around them numerious times on tv. 

You will see this starting lineup for a while

PG:williams
SGflexibilty to change right here over the years)
SF:ak47
PF:boozer
C:Okur

6th man: harpring


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Boozer a 20/10 guy?

What dimension are you living in?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

just wait this season to find out. Ill probly be posting again showing you the 20/10+ stat from him.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol, id bet my life that he wont get 20 and 10. Boozers a role player


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

he will be the go to guy along with kirilenko on offense and he will get at least 10 rebounds a game... dont kid yourself. 20/10 guy atleast if not more.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> he will be the go to guy along with kirilenko on offense and he will get at least 10 rebounds a game... dont kid yourself. 20/10 guy atleast if not more.


I think what the folks are trying to say is he has never average 20 and 10 in his entire carreer. His career average is 13.9PPG and 9.3 rebounds per game. His highest scoring average is 17.8PPG, which was better than he did with the Cavs, but his rebounds were down last season. He is a border line 17 and 8, he has to have the best season of his career in order to push that up.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't kid yourself*

20 and 10 aint that hard if you get the shots. The guy can rebound well and henis a very good low post scorer who will get 4-5 from the line. Your remark about his whole career is funny....his career is what?.....4 years?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Don't kid yourself*



alphadog said:


> 20 and 10 aint that hard if you get the shots. The guy can rebound well and henis a very good low post scorer who will get 4-5 from the line. Your remark about his whole career is funny....his career is what?.....4 years?


The career remark wasn't meant to be funny. I don't see it as such. I'm just stating the simple facts he played for X amount of years and that is his average. Plain and simple. Do you think it's funny that NBA.com has "career averages" on players who have been in the league less than 5?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> just wait this season to find out. Ill probly be posting again showing you the 20/10+ stat from him.


If Boozer does that for an entire season, than AK-47 should win the MVP award because it takes someone of amazing skill to make Boozer look above average.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i didnt watch a lot of Utah ball this year. but from seeing Boozer play for team USA and in cleveland, i liked what he had to offer. he was a hard nosed player. now if the guy had issues last year it could have been for several reasons. i know he was injured. he had a new team to deal with, and his team wasnt in contention for anything.
> 
> as long as he is now healthy i would trade for him. as for marbury's worth? is he worth more than finley and devis harris? Afraid not. If he had a high value he would be gone. Look at what vince got traded for. If marbury got swapped for harris and finley it would be a good deal. i know cuban wouldnt pass it up, and harris would be a good starting point guard. someone that will get his teammated involved. Plus now you can start finley and richardson, and still have a talented player coming off the bench.
> 
> ...


I love that everyone that proposes a bad trade now uses the phrase "look at what Vince got traded for" Yes, lets look. The Raptors traded a 15 PPG malcontent with a max contract for 2 first round picks and filler. The key to the deal was that the Raptors wanted either expiring contracts to move both Vince and Rose or multiple first round picks. Either way, they wanted to rebuild.

The Knicks are trying to win while retooling which is a completely different scenario. Also, when Marbury's scoring average drops that low and he becomes a problem for the whole team, then his trade value will drop that low. Devin Harris couldn't start for a team desperate for a point guard last season and you think he could do it this season? Harris wouldn't be able to start over Nate, let alone Crawford. Additionally, Dallas wants to get rid of Finley, so you are proposing that the Knicks trade one of the few truely gifted scorers in the NBA for a bust and a has been?

As far as Boozer, if you liked what he had to offer after playing for Team USA, then you either weren't watching closely or are too easily impressed. Boozer is what he is, a guy that can rebound if there is someone else to take the pressure off of him (Big Z did that in Cleveland and AK-47 last season before he got hurt), can score if given a lot of shots and is a defensive zero.


----------

